# Where are they now?  Ex-D&D designers! RED AEGIS launches; and the DUNGEON BASTARD takes on the ILLU



## NewJeffCT (Jul 17, 2013)

highest paid people in RPG design and being paid peanuts are not necessarily mutually exclusive.


----------



## ArcaneSpringboard (Jul 17, 2013)

Chris Pramas stated he was making over 50K when he left WotC.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jul 17, 2013)

and, I should have qualified that by saying that "peanuts" to one person is a good living to another.  However, 50k in Renton, Washington is not a huge salary by any stretch, as the cost of living is 10% above the national average there.  Now, if he were in Bentonville, Arkansas, where the cost of living is over 20% less, he would be doing pretty well for himself (other than being in Bentonville, AR).  But, if he were in Scarsdale, NY, where the cost of living is more than 2.5 times the national average, he would be making peanuts.

http://www.areavibes.com/renton-wa/cost-of-living/


----------



## Matt James (Jul 17, 2013)

Red Aegis RPG is the best. Then again, I'm bias 
http://loremaster.org/RedAegis/SupportRedAegis.html


----------

